# Validieren von Sicherheitsfunktionen



## cam1704 (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

folgende Fragen habe ich zur Validierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen:

Muss die Validierung der SF nur einmal an einer Prototypen-Maschine gemacht werden, um zu prüfen, dass die SF wie geplant funktionieren
Oder muss die Validierung an jeder Maschine, die man produziert gemacht werden?

Gibt es irgendwo Beipiele für so eine Validierung? Den BGIA Report finde ich nicht wirklich hilfreich.
Zum Beispiel stellt sich mir die Frage, wie validiert man eine Kategorie B oder 1 SF, außer dass man einen Fehler ins einkanalige System
einbaut, um zu sehen, dass diese versagt. Das weiß man doch vorher schon, für was also validieren?

BG


----------



## Safety (27 Februar 2010)

cam1704 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> folgende Fragen habe ich zur Validierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen:
> 
> ...


Hallo,
die 13849-2 sagt sehr viel zur Validierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen. Bei Serienmaschinen braucht man nicht jedes Mal alles machen, da die Sicherheitsfunktionen immer  identisch mit dem Prototyp sind. Aber Voraussetzung ist es sind auch identische Betriebsbedingungen. 
Der Test ob die Sicherheitsfunktionen auch funktionieren nach Spezifikation muss aber jedes Mal erfolgen, um Verdrahtungsfehler usw. aufzudecken. Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass man z.B. Zertifizierte Sicherheitsbausteine jedes Mal auf Herz und Nieren testen muss. Soll bedeuten Querschluss herstellen Kurzschluss herstellen, aber man muss die Herstellerangaben beachten z.B. max Vorsicherung oder wenn spezielle Angaben vorgegeben werden. Aber man muss schon nachweisen, dass man die Grundlegende Funktion getestet hat. Eine Liste wie man auf Externe Fehler reagiert gehört zur Validierung, dies kann man aber anhand der Dokumentation der Sicherheitsbausteine leicht nachweisen.


----------

